# Forum Golf tournament



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm playing tomorrow 9/24/10 so lets see how this would work if we had a tournament. This will run 7 days handicap or no handicap. So post your score. No laughing at anyone's score but mine.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

so are we just playing for stroke count?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

yes, just stroke, I'll buy you a beer if you out play me. let's make that two, front and back 9:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

broken tee said:


> yes, just stroke, I'll buy you a beer if you out play me. let's make that two, front and back 9:thumbsup:


Okay Luke start laughing played in 20 mph wind with gusts to 30, beautiful day. front 9 46 back 9 44 putting was less then I expected infact Ray charles could have out putted me day alive or dead


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

played tonight, winds at 25 to 35 mph, back nine, shot 4 over 39
will be playing tomorrow, but not golf, playing music at a local tavern, my acoutsic duo/trio.
anyone in Ohio, pm me for directions


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I played at the sister course to my home course yesterday. Shot 36-43 for a 7 over par 79 (even par on the front with 2 birdies and one double), with 3 double bogies.  The last time I broke 80 on this course was 21 years ago.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick I wish I had a bad day like that:laugh:


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

I shot a 62 yesterday. But I only played 9 holes...

Took 27 putts and had one hole where I hit my driver about 25 yards, hit it into the water on my 2nd shot, and then over shot the green into someone's backyard on an approach shot and took a 10 on that hole.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DonkeyJote said:


> I shot a 62 yesterday. But I only played 9 holes...
> 
> Took 27 putts and had one hole where I hit my driver about 25 yards, hit it into the water on my 2nd shot, and then over shot the green into someone's backyard on an approach shot and took a 10 on that hole.


When I started playing this game I was a natural for hitting trees, water, sand, wrong fairways and shanking the ball off the tee that I hit a group behind me and this was on the first tee. Just don't give up these are stories you'll be telling at the club house and laughing about.:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## DonkeyJote (Jul 27, 2010)

broken tee said:


> When I started playing this game I was a natural for hitting trees, water, sand, wrong fairways and shanking the ball off the tee that I hit a group behind me and this was on the first tee. Just don't give up these are stories you'll be telling at the club house and laughing about.:laugh: :thumbsup:


The bad hole was the 8th, and I was starting to get irritated that I was putting so bad, so I was trying to crush the ball. I've actually cut that stuff out. That was my only bad drive. Of the other 6 holes, I hit 3 fairways, and was less than a foot off the fairway 2 other times. I just got frustrated with the putting and that ruined that one hole. That was the only ball I lost all day, so at least I don't have to go buy a bunch yet :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DonkeyJote said:


> The bad hole was the 8th, and I was starting to get irritated that I was putting so bad, so I was trying to crush the ball. I've actually cut that stuff out. That was my only bad drive. Of the other 6 holes, I hit 3 fairways, and was less than a foot off the fairway 2 other times. I just got frustrated with the putting and that ruined that one hole. That was the only ball I lost all day, so at least I don't have to go buy a bunch yet :thumbsup:


you know some of the finest tee shots I make go the wrong direction. I made a putt friday that 

I swear my eyes had to have been closed. no way could anyone with their eyes open have putted in the wrong direction.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I love playing mini golf on a full size course you alway have to love it when it hits a tree and comes back at you and ends up further away from the hole then you started.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh and good job rick I'd take a bad day like the or heck even a good one.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hurry up and and get your 18 in Luke so I can buy you a great import from the US


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol soory Bob it was the grand final in AFL this weekend and it was abig one but a draw so we do it all again this weekend and I have assignments dues but maybe sometime this week hopefully it's a struggle atm.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

I was all over the place yesterday, shot even par on the front 9 with 2 bogeys, 2 birdies, and a 20 foot eagle putt that I managed to get a par out of. Then on the back I was 4 over through 6 holes and it started pouring rain. I guess the golf gods didnt want me to butcher my score anymore so they let me off the hook.

Funny story: My dad hit a drive that hit the 150 marker in the fairway and bounced about 80 yards into this massive fairway bunker, which he then pitched close with a goofy looking shot and tapped in for birdie. I was pissed.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol nice one for dad there!!!! but yes I wouldnt of been to happy if I was his playing partner.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, it was hilarious because it's a short hole but it's a tricky one and he always makes a bogey (or worse). We were joking that the only time he ever hit a good drive it bounces off the 150 and goes in the bunker. Naturally, my drive was within 100 yards of the green in the short grass and I made a bogey.


----------

